# She functions fine it's all me



## Horizon

On another thread I posted that my partner drinks half a bottle of whisky every night without fail. She never gets stumbling drunk but is clearly "half stung" by 10pm prior to going to bed. I have given up on complaining or asking to put the breaks on as it always descends into an argument. She says"The problem is with you and your father" (my father was a cruel drunk on Friday nights and assaulted us when we were kids)..also.."I am a grown woman" etc. etc. Right now she has just gone to have a bath, with drink in hand. It has just gone 8pm here in Sydney and she is one her 5th drink. This is standard practice. And to think she has agreed to have a talk tonight about the fact that I busted her cheating a week ago last night. A conversation broken from the beginning - tainted with lies half truths and alcohol. So I think I'll just call it off - watch the sh!t hit the fan then.


----------



## Chris Taylor

Dude... she's obviously not happy. Drinking to excess, cheating?

That was me 6 years ago.

If you want to stay together, give her some boundaries regarding the drinking. If she can't quit, try to move her to wine or anything else with less alcohol volume.

Marriage counseling tried yet?


----------



## Horizon

Chris Taylor said:


> Dude... she's obviously not happy. Drinking to excess, cheating?
> 
> That was me 6 years ago.
> 
> If you want to stay together, give her some boundaries regarding the drinking. If she can't quit, try to move her to wine or anything else with less alcohol volume.
> 
> Marriage counseling tried yet?


thanks Chris - she has agreed to cut back, that's all she can manage right now. Not happy alright. I just hope that as I get my sh!t together we can re-build. Ods are against it most are saying. Not giving up yet.


----------



## wiigirl

Chris Taylor said:


> Dude... she's obviously not happy. Drinking to excess, cheating?
> 
> That was me 6 years ago.
> 
> If you want to stay together, give her some boundaries regarding the drinking. If she can't quit, try to move her to wine or anything else with less alcohol volume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage counseling tried yet?


:iagree:


----------



## Horizon

Chris Taylor said:


> Dude... she's obviously not happy. Drinking to excess, cheating?
> 
> That was me 6 years ago.
> 
> If you want to stay together, give her some boundaries regarding the drinking. If she can't quit, try to move her to wine or anything else with less alcohol volume.
> 
> Marriage counseling tried yet?


No not yet...


----------

